# Fat



## rabbit (Feb 22, 2008)

Could somone tell why after dieting down i still have a layer of fat covering my thighs and abdominals? Everything looks smaller but I still have a huge layer of fat covering my abs.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 22, 2008)

Me to just do more ab crunches and keep loosing the wieght, one day it will be gone.


----------



## Lynne (Feb 26, 2008)

As far as the gut goes, you may have the deep intraabdominal fat.  Intraabdominal fat needs to go bye-bye as it's a risk factor in diabetes and heart disease.  Intraabdominal fat responds to both aerobic exercise and weight training.  Exercise will definitely get rid of that kind of fat if that's what it is. 

A cardiologist can do an MRI and determine if the fat you have is intraabdominal (I'm not sure all insurance companies cover this procedure yet).

At any rate, you have a little more fat to lose.  I'm sure you will lose it over the next months if you continue to exercise and eat according to your body's needs.


----------



## Logan (Feb 28, 2008)

You can't spot-reduce fat i.e. doing ab exercises will not reduce a flabby gut. To reduce fat you need to do general fat-burning exercise for the whole body i.e. jogging etc, and correcting your diet. Ab exercises are good for strengthening your core but they don't burn many calories, so don't expect flab to move with crunches alone.

Your body may seem to store more fat in a certain area than others. Tough luck! All you can do is reduce your bodyfat % of the whole body. Bear in mind your overall Body fat %, lest you become an unhealthy bodybuilding obsessive trapped in a world of make belive diet fads. In other words, a body fat of 3% may mean no love handles but your immune system won't thank you.


----------

